# Low dose aspirin



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay, so we are castrating our 2 month old nigerian dwarf bucklings today. We don't have baby aspirin (80 mm) but we do have low dose aspirin (81 mm). How much and when do I give this to him?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give it to them before doing the deed but don't know dosage since I always have Banamine on hand.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hmmmm... okay. Anyone else? Thank you Karen.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Hmmmm... okay. Anyone else? Thank you Karen.


My vet gives a 325 mg aspirin when disbudding right after the first burn.


----------

